# Someone has asked me:---



## Joss (Jun 27, 2001)

I keep seeing from members the subject of insurance over and over again. Do you think it would be constructive? And would people fill in a form, without their name, giving; the details of their policy, Mods made to their cars, price paid and date taken out, age, NCB, etc.

I for one have been doing Insurance Research Prior to purchasing a Skyline and of course made the error of thinking that my current company would do the job. Just how naive am I? 

So, when the dreaded renewal came up, people could see and benefit from the hard work of us all shopping around and, who knows, a broker might like to help out as well.

There is the thought that with a group acting together an insurance company might like to start an owner's club Policy just for the sensible people who are a member of this wonderful Club!

I could construct a form that would fill in a database of results that would be available to all?


----------



## YETI (Jun 28, 2001)

Sounds like a fine Idea, but then us folks that live in the wilds of Scotland get cheap car insurance anyway, very low crime area.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Seems I must live in the "WILD" bit of Scotland then  , cos my insurance is not cheap at £1200  per annum, I could certainly use any form of discount available and have enjoyed the benefits of club schemes in the past.

Joss, I think this is a great idea, and would be happy to add to a data-base if set up.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*insurance*

i am only £620 pa for insurance for my 1998 GTR V-SPEC
with the car running 1.2 bar boost at over 400 bhp
i live in Aberdeen the only catch is 5000 miles a year.

been on road for 6 months and done 2467 miles so there
should be know problem.

KEITH COWIE.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*High Insurance Costs*

I agree, a database is a good idea. The trouble is, with most cars you get to shop around and weigh up the cost versus the service but the skyline seems to be limited to a few companies (some of them the same company with a different name). And when it is modified even fewer are interested. I did try ringing round but got disheartened with the 'cannot insure it if it is modified' message. How many are running at 280 bhp?
As someone pointed out to me, if I crash my R32, it will cost the same as a new astra, vectra etc., but if I cause broken limbs, disability, the cost to the insurer is far higher but you can do that in an old mini with a low insurance premium. 
I thought my £1200 premium for 350 bhp, protected ncb was a lot but some members are paying double that.
We will have to be careful the insurers don't get funny about us knocking their expensive policies.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

*insurers...*

Hi Joss, 

If you let us know what you want , or put the form out, I'll gladly give my details.

Forming some sort of owners scheme could work out well, I have never owned a "specialist" car before so I am not sure of the benifits.

I was talking to a guy about track days ( He has Motorbikes) He reckoned that you can get coverage for track days as well, does anyone know about that ?

Davewilkins,

Is there such a beast as a 280 bhp gtr ? I thought standard ones came in at around 300-310 bhp. Nissan just quote 280 to stick to their gentlemens agreement with the other manufacturers.

best regards
Steve


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*std bhp*

Yes, I did know that but do insurers? What I meant then was unmodified, as the ecu change for our octane of petrol will raise the power and make it 'modified' - or am I wrong. I have not touched my car (as I think the mods are fine) so I do not know what bits give what power.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

*Track day insurance.*

Steve,

All the reputable track day organisers will be able to offer track day insurance through their brokers. It is normally offered on a damage limit basis so you need to decide how much damage you're going to do to your car.  

Easytrack, the organisers of our Skyline track day can offer this service, obviously at a cost. 

Peter.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

*modified ??*

Hi Dave,

I was talking to Abbey with a view to getting my r33's ECU re programmed and asked him what the insurance implications were and he said that their unit is exactly the same in appearance as the stock item as such is totally untraceable as a modification.

I know this is a loophole rather than a rule but it is nice to know that by simply getting the car set up to run nicely on normal unleaded, and not having to lay in bed wondering if the next time you overtake someone the big end is going to fall to pieces..and if you do crash they will still have to cover you.
As for induction kits,exhausts and intercoolers they are all perfectly obvious even to someone who has no idea like me !!

As an aside, when you fit the ECU I do think you get a bit more power but the main thing is that the car is no longer restricted to 112 mph I think you get about 340 bhp and a top end of 175 mph ! 

Steve


----------



## Bruce (Jul 2, 2001)

*Insurance*

Does any now how to look into a Club working together with an Insurance Company?

If not I can ask about with friends in the business and see what they say!

Does any one have the phone number for say the Porsche owner club Insurance People this could be a good start, I think we would need to have some Idera of the number of people who mite insure this way!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*Insurance survey*

Thanks Steve. I will make more comments but have realised that we haved moved away from Joss' original post. We need to stick together so that we get a good deal in an expensive business.

When I insured my car the previous owner said that he had told Priviledge that it had 30% more power so I told them the same. My R32 has bigger intercooler, steel turbos, induction kit, pipe and ecu change and runs at 0.9 bar. What bhp is this though, today in the sunshine and in the winter in the cold? The advert for the car says 350 bhp but the story in evo mag says 450bhp at 1.4 bar on a cold day. Only the dyno can tell I suppose. It seems odd Priviledge accept % when its the mods that count.
Back to insurers not wanting to touch modified imported cars. I had forgotten about the 112 mph limiter. No one runs with one of them do they? Of course I keep to the 70mph speed limit on british roads


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

*club insurance*

Joss seems to have forgotten, but way back when we first set up the Register I did establish a link with Performance Direct and they are our "club insurers". I don't know if they are still competitive, but until recently at least, they certainly had more Skylines on their books than most. Call Damien Collett on 01708 716125 and mention me or the Register. I would be interested in any feedback.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*performance direct*

I will ring them. My (partners) suzuki swift is insured with them with her as a named driver as she is a learner. She does not want to put L plates on the GTR  
I cannot remember if I tried them for a quote but I will be upset if it is less than I am paying now.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I have been in contact with Performance Direct. I did not get to speak to Damien but was passed to customer services and then to the quotes section. I mentioned ‘Skyline GTR register’ and ‘club insurers’ which they acknowledged but said that I would not get a special quote, just similar to other insurers  They said that uk skylines would be no problem but they do not touch modified Japanese imports (like most others). They said that they deal with Norwich Union and I could ring Norwich Union Direct and they should be able to help me out.
David, is that the reply you expected? Imported cars do cost less to buy but I wonder if you save the extra money on the insurance in a few years of ownership.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

*performance direct*

After Dave's feedback, I think it is clear that Performance Direct are no longer keen to chase our business. My own renewal quote from them this year for the Ferrari and Suzuki together was very high and arrived days after my renewal date. Unfortunately I don't know who to recommend but you can try MC Edwards who at least specialise in imports. 0870 9090911


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

*Club insurance.*

David and the rest of you,
My insurance has come up for renewal this week, and dispite the fact I havn't rung around, mainly because I haven't found any one who is as competetive as mine, (Privelege), next years insurance is 821 pounds for an R32 with 11-20% power increase. I thought that good and they made no demands of a tracker as they seem to be doing these days. Dispite the fact I live in Essex I don't concider my car at risk, and so would rather not encure aditional cost for a Tracker etc. After the dyno day I found my car to be making 370BHP, which work out as a 32% increase, but they don't know that. 

While on the phone I asked about club discount. I got a name but was unable to talk to the person concerned. I have a number and will be talking to them tomorrow. I'll let you know how I get on when I call here back tomorrow.

Out of interest how many people would be interested, as obviously the more the cheaper we get it. Initally I will say 20 odd with more to follow as renewals come up.:smokin:


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

*Privilege.*

Scott,

I'm already with Privilege as is my wife. Seems to be a good company.

I knocked a biker off his bike when he tried to beat me away from the lights a couple of weeks back so we'll see how well their claims dept. works. I hasten to add that it was in my wife's GTi and was completely the fault of the biker who wasn't hurt, physically anyway.  

Peter.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

*Been there, seen it, done it.*

PeterE,
Well if my experiences are anything to go by, it will take a long time. They are great on policies, but crap on either paying you or being bothered to persue claims.
Last year some idiot tried to race after me around a round about, (I was unaware at the time), but he ran into my rear quarter.  Basically I had witnesses and was doing nothing wrong, wrote a 2 page description of what happened with maps etc. He wrote one sentance in his claim form on me, "Going round roundabout when he pull into me". He lied when it came to 'independant' witnesses, his was his mate in the back of his car. Unyet Privelege said well its 50/50. I had a 900 bill his was 120. Despite having the legal help option on my policy they kept refusing to chase it and in the end I had to settle for 50% or nothing to get some cash back. All this took 13 months In this time I started also suffering from vindictive retaliation, (he lived around the corner), with 'someone', putting nails in my tyres, 5 in all in 2 months, (of course I have no proof it was him). 
I have sinse moved
Mind you I have heard these storys about other companys. My new way of dealing is get a good quote and keep away from everyone.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

*Privilege.*

Oh good, something to look forward to then!

 

Peter.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*Discount at Privilege*

I would be interested so add me to the list. Will they back date it as I am already with them?
I hope they don't read this thread or you will be in trouble. I am 35, mine is insured at 30% power increase (360 bhp?) and boostable to 450 (but don't tell them that). The insurance is about 1250 with full protected no claims. Yours seems cheap.
By the way I asked them how they came out with the quote e.g. what loadings and the would not tell me. I think the computer just thinks of an amount and then doubles it!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 2, 2001)

*Tesco and Tracker*

Having gone from the Qute to the Pay bit down at the Check out at Tesco 

things Changed a little!!

Now they want Tracker fitted and the Price went up just a little 

it is intresting that this is with Privilage as well!! 


are we going to run a form to fill in? 

or just get club insurance instead?

Always looking to pay less and get more when it comes to Insurance!!!

Bruce :smokin:


----------

